# Poll:Type A new name. Awards:Haiyan's cube-memory.



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for so many friends give us so many good ideas.
There are some name.You can choose your favorite one as the new
English name of '国甲‘. We will finally choose one as the offical English 
name.The winner will get 8 '国甲‘ cubes as gifts.


As you know ‘Type A’ is not a good brand name. The Type A’s Chinese name is ‘国甲‘，It means first, best. The boss of Type A and me want everybody help us to name it a English name. We will choose a best one to use. The new name will be written on the fancy packing box. If we choose your idea ,we will give two Haiyan-memory,two Hiayan’s cube,two Type A II ,two Type A V as gifts. After we get the new name, the old name of Type A will not use anymore. The Chinese name and logo will never change.

As you know we have named the new product as Haiyan’s cube. This name will never change.

Thank you very much.

According to StefanPochmann's advice,for the justice,I will not count the votes for the new register .


----------



## Mastersonian (Mar 14, 2010)

So have you looked through the thread to see who said each name first?


----------



## jiggy (Mar 14, 2010)

Go team Alpha!


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 14, 2010)

Definitely Alpha.. so Joey will have the highest chance to be the winner?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 14, 2010)

Alpha FTW


----------



## 0xyg3n (Mar 14, 2010)

vote for alpha

sounds good... but im more familiar with haiyan's cube.. hahaha


----------



## Cubepark (Mar 14, 2010)

Glory Cube..is ok


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Mar 14, 2010)

glory


----------



## computingeee (Mar 14, 2010)

Alpha Cube sounds great.
Better than type A.

Does it mean that the Type A will change or it will be the same?


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 14, 2010)

glory cube


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like Ace. Its like Alpha in the way it keeps both the letter A and the Chinese meaning (best/first), but it's also simpler and more original. I hear about Alpha this, and Alpha that all the time and it's (not much, but a bit) overused. (along with Beta and Gamma [the magnet warrior XD]).

Ace I or Ace II just sounds better than Alpha I or Alpha II in my opinion.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 14, 2010)

Uh... guys... this is a public poll. We can see your vote in the poll results, no need to additionally tell us in a post.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Uh... guys... this is a public poll. We can see your vote in the poll results, no need to additionally tell us in a post.



last chance to persuade others


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 14, 2010)

add "legion cube"


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 14, 2010)

Apollo all the way, but I think Alpha will be better (= A)


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 15, 2010)

It seems that Aplha will win.


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2010)

Origin because its the one I suggested in the other thread


----------



## Innocence (Mar 15, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> It seems that Aplha will win.



Haiyan, can I have your official word on who actually came up with alpha? It seems to be divided between joey and I.


----------



## Athefre (Mar 15, 2010)

Alpha Cube? Kind of cheesy, about the same as calling it "Xtreme Cube". But I guess it's better than a single letter.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 15, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that Aplha will win.
> ...



I find maybe joey also have some idea about Alpha..Joey will also get some of my gifts.I have promised to give him some of my gifts,but I have no time to sanding for him.I am very busy.I will send to him as soon as possible.If Alpha win,you can get gifts.I will give joey some gifts also.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 15, 2010)

It seems like Legend also have some chance to win.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> It seems like Legend also have some chance to win.


so its just the people that came up with the name gets the prizes?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> so its just the people that came up with the name gets the prizes?



What did you think?


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 15, 2010)

I use an Alpha cube. Sounds cool.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > so its just the people that came up with the name gets the prizes?
> ...


aww...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > 99aceofspades99 said:
> ...



No, seriously... what did you think?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 15, 2010)

yes, I actually thought everyone got the cubes if they voted for it:fp
I didnt realize how stupid that sounded...
I also didn't exactly know people suggested the names


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> I actually thought everyone got the cubes if they voted for it:fp



Yeah, that'd be bad. People would vote not for the name they like best but for the one they think will win.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually thought everyone got the cubes if they voted for it:fp
> ...


yea, I see where that could get out of hand


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2010)

Comeon, Haiyan is better than Alpha


----------



## Innocence (Mar 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Comeon, Haiyan is better than Alpha



I can't even believe he would even pick that name as a candidate. It sounds so biased.


----------



## 안상헌 (Mar 15, 2010)

vote for legend!!!


----------



## bluemoon (Mar 15, 2010)

Legend is weird.
But I chose it. 
Because I'm a big fan of YSH Manger
He made the picture of Legend.


----------



## Jun Kim (Mar 15, 2010)

Legned!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm, where are all those new members coming from, registering here today just in order to vote?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2010)

Currently the leaders are:

57 Alpha
52 Legend
17 Haiyan's cube

So it looks close between Alpha and Legend. However... I just checked the votes from members who registered in this forum in the last 24 hours. Of those, 39 voted for Legend, 0 for Alpha. I think this is a campaign, probably coming from one person. I suggest to not count newcomer votes (so Legend actually has only 13 votes now) or disqualify Legend altogether to stop this manipulation.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Currently the leaders are:
> 
> 57 Alpha
> 52 Legend
> ...


Thank you very much for your reminding. So Legend maybe.............................


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 15, 2010)

IMO, Alpha comes with the best connotation for "first, best".


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 15, 2010)

As legend is cheating... Quite obviously. i think HaiYan Hyper Cube should be added instead


----------



## joey (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, I voted Alpha. And what?


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2010)

I voetd aphla two!!11


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 15, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> According to StefanPochmann's advice,for the justice,I will not count the votes for the new register.



Captain: "For great justice!"
CATS: "You have no chance to survive make your time!"
Captain: "Alpha win. WHAT! Legend set us up the bomb!"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > According to StefanPochmann's advice,for the justice,I will not count the votes for the new register.
> ...



CATS: All your base are belong to us.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CATS: All your *brand* are belong to us.


Fixed.


----------



## helmstetter (Mar 15, 2010)

*Legend~!*

I love it!! Legend is the best name I think...Type-A is really legend of a cube.
Let's vote legend~~~!!!


----------



## nobonobo (Mar 16, 2010)

Legend !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxiovane (Mar 16, 2010)

I like glory


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2010)

Suggestion: α-cube

Oh, wait, I guess it's over?


----------



## kooixh (Mar 16, 2010)

haiyan


----------



## Innocence (Mar 16, 2010)

darren said:


> Suggestion: α-cube
> 
> Oh, wait, I guess it's over?



Lol, yes, this is the final vote type thing, and the current leader IS the alpha cube. You could say it "Alpha Cube", or you could say it "α Cube". It works either way.


----------



## Faz (Mar 16, 2010)

~

Legend! I think it is definitely best name ~!!
I love legend cube!!!!
Everyone vote Legend !~~!!!!!!!!


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2010)

I still stand by my suggestion of α-cube


----------



## Innocence (Mar 16, 2010)

darren said:


> I still stand by my suggestion of α-cube



Stop trollin'. You too, Faz, there's enough of them as it is.


----------



## Faz (Mar 16, 2010)

Innocence said:


> darren said:
> 
> 
> > I still stand by my suggestion of α-cube
> ...



You just want the prizes 

~vote legend !!!


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2010)

It's a serious suggestion.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 16, 2010)

darren said:


> It's a serious suggestion.



I'm sure it is, but you can't have seriously missed my post.

1: The suggestion stage is over.

2: α is just a different way of saying Alpha.


@Faz: :fp



Spoiler



You didn't even vote legend


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2010)

Innocence said:


> darren said:
> 
> 
> > It's a serious suggestion.
> ...



I didn't miss it. Regardless, α-cube and Alpha are arguably different suggestions.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 16, 2010)

I voted for alpha because the abbreviation would (hopefully) still be "A".


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 18, 2010)

I will announce the new name soon.


----------



## Dene (Mar 18, 2010)

LMAO at all the random people voting for Legend. I guess they lose.


----------



## zotic (Mar 21, 2010)

A = Alpha ^_^


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 21, 2010)

Acctually I like the Alpha
It suit the A on the Type A naming sytem
And it's the simbol of beginning

but some case alpha is used for "nothing" or "emptiness" too, which is kindda negative meaning....


----------



## 0xyg3n (Mar 21, 2010)

but we can used that negative meaning into positive meaning

such

the fraction almost "alpha"

got what i mean?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 21, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> Acctually I like the Alpha
> It suit the A on the Type A naming sytem
> And it's the simbol of beginning
> 
> but some case alpha is used for "nothing" or "emptiness" too, which is kindda negative meaning....



nobody would refer to such meaning in discussing a brand anyway


----------



## Innocence (Mar 22, 2010)

Umm it's been a while. Going to spill yet?


----------

